# Is this news true !



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

http://m.theglobeandmail.com/news/n...rs-are-trained/article2082738/?service=mobile

May be , I am posting something controversial . But is this true ? Never believed that guy is serious , but making a statement on Globe news makes me wonder . Talks about Israeli forces .

And this other Guy in phlippines looks like his follower and also in the pics they have these Czech Pohrancini Straze Jim Novotny . I do not mean to post this to start a riot . Just to have some opinions . 
www.asonialk9.com

Regards,
Lalit


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

*Another article of the same kind !*

http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...cId=CNG.42018502043ba9252f3fa2fe6c31dce7.1111


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Another article of the same kind !*

The only connection between Mike Mc Connery/Baden K9 and any US military organization is in his head. Somehow he manages to get some noob reporter to write a story with innuendo "suggesting" he provided the malinois for Seal Team 6 by constantly saying I can't comment? The only thing the Mc Conery clan is expert at is self promotion.


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Another article of the same kind !*



Thomas Barriano said:


> The only connection between Mike Mc Connery/Baden K9 and any US military organization is in his head. Somehow he manages to get some noob reporter to write a story with innuendo "suggesting" he provided the malinois for Seal Team 6 by constantly saying I can't comment? The only thing the Mc Conery clan is expert at is self promotion.


 
Thank you , Thomas , For clearing it up . Probably paid publicity


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

This guy from Philippines http://www.asonial-k9.com/html/body_friends_and_associates.html seems to be a follower Mike Mconnery style connected with people like Jim Novotny of Jinopo writing on their website that have been co-operating with Asonial Kennel guy as written on their page http://www.jinopo.cz/general.php?lg=en under section International co-operation and also a kennel in Netherlands http://www.vomdomburgerland.nl/eng_index.html has a connection to this Asonial kennels .


----------



## Ricky Mav (Jul 28, 2011)

I remember that Baden K9 name from years ago (about 10) , I think he had some videos way back regarding his training. Some people didn't like his style and some people did. This was back in the days of a forum called Malinois Handler or something to that effect.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Hardly news. Reads like a promo/press release for Baden K9 to me.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Lalit, where is the controversy? Just sounds like dogs training for their work.


----------



## Josh von Weber (Apr 1, 2013)

Lalit Dukkipati said:


> http://m.theglobeandmail.com/news/n...rs-are-trained/article2082738/?service=mobile
> 
> May be , I am posting something controversial . But is this true ? Never believed that guy is serious , but making a statement on Globe news makes me wonder . Talks about Israeli forces .
> 
> ...


Are you referring to the part about the vendor being involved with Israel? This country has been considered an ally by both Canada and the United States for decades. And I'm not sure the politics of that relationship are appropriate for discussion here.



Meg O'Donovan said:


> Lalit, where is the controversy? Just sounds like dogs training for their work.


Agreed.


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Josh von Weber said:


> Are you referring to the part about the vendor being involved with Israel? This country has been considered an ally by both Canada and the United States for decades. And I'm not sure the politics of that relationship are appropriate for discussion here.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.


 I haven't seen their dogs nor talked to them , so i cannot state any undeniable truths about them . According to my sources ( who i associate with in the USA , Canada ) and who I understand that , only stated their opinions .

Again ,I posted this because , I am surprised the news reads to the opposite I have heasrd and I know some people who have dogs in my country from similar people or associated people and they too are liking this guy's dogs and training philosophy . 

I do not want displease anyone by stirring a hornet's nest here by displeasing anybody . I understand there are always going to be opposing views . I was a little confused about what I have heard from people I trust and the news that reads here . 

So I will close my statements in my posts by withdrawing them and won't bring this topic to discussion anymore . Reason for saying all this is , i do not want people to argue on accounts of my question posed only to enlighten myself or seek facts . To each his own .

Lalit


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

There are a bunch of K9 Police Handlers and other LEO's 
Active and former Military, Civilian Contractors, vendors, suppliers trainers etc. on the WDF
Have any of them ever seen a Baden K9 or any dog trained at Baden K9 used by any branch of the Federal or State Governments?

OH yeah Baden K9's are only used by the most secret elite Ranger Seal Delta Force Units and no one can talk about them. National Security don't you know. ROTFLMAO


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> Hardly news. Reads like a promo/press release for Baden K9 to me.


Me too.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lalit Dukkipati said:


> So I will close my statements in my posts by withdrawing them ...


Why? 

I think people are answering you. That's all. I don't hear arguing or displeasure or anything else except some mild derision aimed at Baden (not at you). 

No political discussions here, but this isn't that.


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Why?
> 
> I think people are answering you. That's all. I don't hear arguing or displeasure or anything else except some mild derision aimed at Baden (not at you).
> 
> No political discussions here, but this isn't that.


I know you are right Connie , sometimes these discussions create enemies , I know that they are not aimed at me . But , some people might think I have started this topic to create a sensation or make people see my name over on the forum . In Reality , I was confused about the news clipping and was beginning to doubt if I was wrong in what I had believed or knew . I am not afraid of honest discussiions but they get out of hand because of strong opinions and I for one, am not a person to start these and then sit on the sidelines , Because I do not know Baden people . 

Baden philolosophy is completely opposite what I have believed . But when I see news clippings like that , I sometimes wonder . Was I wrong all the time and I didn't know about something that is true ? 

For me , It is not important that I am right , only what is a fact . Facts do not cease to exist , if they are ignored . And that is why , the benefit of doubt .

Lalit


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lalit Dukkipati said:


> ... Baden philolosophy is completely opposite what I have believed . But when I see news clippings like that , I sometimes wonder . Was I wrong all the time and I didn't know about something that is true ?
> 
> 
> Lalit



I don't see that as news. It reads like a promo.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I saw a Baden dog being used in Iraq in support of the US State department and know that dog works in the US as well. I wont go into details of who or where. I like the guy, he's a good handler, and his dog found explosives with his nose, had an alert, etc. I did give the guy hell about fire hoop jumping, etc, but he took it all in stride. He had been to a few schools, saw pros and cons of the schools he went to and Baden K9 and didn't have anything bad to say about Baden. I think he plans on getting another pup from them.

I don't know them at all, so I can't comment personally on them.

This article isn't terribly news-worthy in my eyes. The claim is basically that he has trained at least four dogs in thirty five years.

One each at least, for the U.S. military, the RCMP, Israeli special forces and private contractors in Iraq.

I can verify a private contractor having a Baden dog as I have seen the dog. That leaves three more. There aren't any real lies being told here, finding out the whole truth is left up to the reader, much like many reports today.





Thomas Barriano said:


> There are a bunch of K9 Police Handlers and other LEO's
> Active and former Military, Civilian Contractors, vendors, suppliers trainers etc. on the WDF
> Have any of them ever seen a Baden K9 or any dog trained at Baden K9 used by any branch of the Federal or State Governments?
> 
> OH yeah Baden K9's are only used by the most secret elite Ranger Seal Delta Force Units and no one can talk about them. National Security don't you know. ROTFLMAO


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Another article of the same kind !*



Thomas Barriano said:


> The only connection between Mike Mc Connery/Baden K9 and any US military organization is in his head. Somehow he manages to get some noob reporter to write a story with innuendo "suggesting" he provided the malinois for Seal Team 6 by constantly saying I can't comment? The only thing the Mc Conery clan is expert at is self promotion.




There's a story going around that I kicked Superman's ass in arm wrestling.........but I can't comment on it! :-$ :-\" ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Another article of the same kind !*

Good Bob, then I'm next in line for ya!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Another article of the same kind !*



Nicole Stark said:


> Good Bob, then I'm next in line for ya!




errr....ahhhh....uhm.....I'm retired now....yea...... that's what it is....retired.
I can't comment on it. 8-[ 8-[ :grin:


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Another article of the same kind !*

Maybe I am being silly , But this joke of Bob really cracked me up. I try to be serious on the forum , but I can't help laughing now.




Bob Scott said:


> errr....ahhhh....uhm.....I'm retired now....yea...... that's what it is....retired.
> I can't comment on it. 8-[ 8-[ :grin:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Another article of the same kind !*



Lalit Dukkipati said:


> Maybe I am being silly , But this joke of Bob really cracked me up. I try to be serious on the forum , but I can't help laughing now.



Never take life to seriously....in particular on a dog training forum. :grin: :wink:


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i'm with you Lalit
for the most part, i try and stay serious here

i already know where i can find humor "online", but every now and then i still gag and spill my coffee when i read some WDF comments


----------

